# Kundalini Sikhi Name Change



## Ajeet Amrita Kaur (Sep 18, 2017)

Wahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa Wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh 

Hi all, I have a question about my issue of my spiritual name and I don't have a group of Gursikhs to talk about this so posting it here in hope of a response of some kind. I've also posted this on another forum so if you go to both you will see repitition. 

First I will explain a bit about my background...as there maybe some who are a bit unsure when I mention Kundalini yoga and Sikhi together...

Ok so overall I've done yoga since a teenager, though two years ago I started Kundalini yoga meditation with mantras e.g. Sat Nam and my life started getting better. I stopped drinking alcohol and became vege again like I did in my teens. Through meditation I became calmer and drawn to Kirtan. 

It was at a Kundalini yoga festival I happened to drive a Sikh man (who is now a dear friend) there and while there he suggested I go to a talk on Who is Guru Nanak by Basics of Sikhi. So I did as I was listening to and singing along to music with his name in. The talk was interesting as were the values posted around the school we were in. Anyway I didn't think much about it though a few months later I watched more Basics videos and I felt drawn to go along to Simran just before my 27th birthday at my local Gurdwara. I literally just turned up at the door and thankfully someone showed me around as everything was new to me (and I still go). 

So fast forward a little more...a few months  go by and I sign up for my yoga teacher training then a little further into that I get a spiritual name, fully it's Ajeet Amrita Kaur, though people just call me Ajeet. It's apparently based on numerology and not much else is said how the person is trained they don't go into specifics. It was in my training I first learnt Japji Sahib, first in English then Gurmukhi. 

Anyway...so this Summer I went to Khalsa camp, after a magical day of meeting another Kaur while volunteering and seeing a flyer on the wall in the Gurdwara on a day I don't usually go. I just booked it and drove all the way to Wales. Totally worth it and I experienced Amrit Vela in a wonderful way, I'm learning Jaap Sahib now, it's beautiful.

It was there I learnt more about the name Hukamnama and it sounded wonderful! Though I have Ajeet and I like it, it suits me. Victory over obstacles. I'm considering changing to it permanently (from Alice) and it seems strange to ask for another name. That is what I relate to, who I am now. 

Though I have doubts that I may be looked down upon for my names background. I ask a Kundalini yoga teacher of many years they say keep it is Ajeet Amrita, it's all from the Guru, someone from fully Sikh background says keep it as one only then another says take Hukamnama. 

Then other people just say do what you want, what feels like you. So I'm a little confused. 

I am also confused to how it works with Kaur legally, is it a middle name or surname? Would it be Ajeet-Amrita Combes/Kaur or Ajeet Amrita Kaur/Kaur or Ajeet Kaur Combes Someone I know from a Kundalini background who has taken Amrit is called her Kundalini name and will legally change hers when she's married, though that's not me, I'd do it as I want to. 

So if anyone has any response or questions please comment. 

Thank you for your time 

Ajeet


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 18, 2017)

_Ajeet Amrita Kaur ji,_

_Guru Fateh,

Welcome to the forum.
I read your post on my iphone this morning and due to my big fingers, I accidentally pressed 'Unlike' which was corrected later on. I apologise for that. Big hands can be a problem as far as pressing buttons are concerned. This is the reason I shudder whenever the thought of President Trump having the nuclear codes crosses my mind.

Thanks for your candour. This is what Sikhi is all about whether one is a Sikh or a sikh._



> _You write,_
> "Hi all, I have a question about my issue of my spiritual name and I don't have a group of Gursikhs to talk about this so posting it here in hope of a response of some kind. I've also posted this on another forum so if you go to both you will see repitition.
> 
> First I will explain a bit about my background...as there maybe some who are a bit unsure when I mention Kundalini yoga and Sikhi together..."



_A name is a name. There is nothing called 'spiritual name' in Sikhi.
To be honest, no Sikh is unsure about "Kundalini yoga and Sikhi together..." because SGGS, our only Guru shows us the difference between the two in a very succulent way, many a time. The search on the following site will be helpful for you. SGGS is our toolbox which gives us the tools to separate the wheat from the chaff.
Sri Granth_



> "Ok so overall I've done yoga since a teenager, though two years ago I started Kundalini yoga meditation with mantras e.g. Sat Nam and my life started getting better. I stopped drinking alcohol and became vege again like I did in my teens. Through meditation I became calmer and drawn to Kirtan."
> 
> _I have some points to make about the above, so allow me to use numbers._
> 
> "Ok so overall I've done yoga since a teenager"



_1. Nice to know that you have been doing yoga which is merely an exercise. Once again, Gurbani defines what a Yogi is, in a very nitid fashion.
_


> "though two years ago I started Kundalini yoga meditation with mantras e.g. Sat Nam and my life started getting better."



_2. This is your personal choice to make. Sikhi has no mantras. Having said that, I am gleefully happy that your life has started getting better. The following thread may be helpful.
Amrit Vela - Why We Must Put It Into Practice To Hear The Inner Shabad And For Inner Cleansing_



> "I stopped drinking alcohol and became vege again like I did in my teens."



_3. I used to drink too but not anymore. I am a certified sommelier, both in coffee and wine though.
More importantly, being a vegetarian has nothing to do with Sikhi. It is one's personal choice. We have to consume life in any form for our own survival. Gurbani explains this in a beautiful manner._



> "Through meditation I became calmer and drawn to Kirtan."



_4. I am glad you are feeling calmer and are drawn to Kirtan. The latter does have a calming effect. However, there is nothing called meditation in Sikhi. The above thread mentioned would be of help._



> "It was at a Kundalini yoga festival I happened to drive a Sikh man (who is now a dear friend) there and while there he suggested I go to a talk on Who is Guru Nanak by Basics of Sikhi. So I did as I was listening to and singing along to music with his name in. The talk was interesting as were the values posted around the school we were in. Anyway I didn't think much about it though a few months later I watched more Basics videos and I felt drawn to go along to Simran just before my 27th birthday at my local Gurdwara. I literally just turned up at the door and thankfully someone showed me around as everything was new to me (and I still go)."



_As mentioned before, mixing Kundalini yoga with Sikhi is like trying to mix water and oil, an impossible task, a self-defeating prophecy.

I am glad Basics of Sikhi videos made you draw to Sikhi. Simran is not parroting a word endlessly in Sikhi. Again, the above thread mentioned would be of great help.

SGGS, our only Guru explains the true meaning of Simran quite well and repeatedly- no pun intended, so we can grasp its very important significance. If you need further clarification about Simran, please do not hesitate to ask._



> "So fast forward a little more...a few months  go by and I sign up for my yoga teacher training then a little further into that I get a spiritual name, fully it's Ajeet Amrita Kaur, though people just call me Ajeet. It's apparently based on numerology and not much else is said how the person is trained they don't go into specifics. It was in my training I first learnt Japji Sahib, first in English then Gurmukhi."



_Now we are getting into the thick of the matter. You are talking about your connection and relationship with 3HO if I am not mistaken.

When I was reading your posts, other threads regarding Kundalini Yoga cropped up from this forum which made me read them again in a very nostalgic way. I would urge you to read them too. They will be of great help.By nostalgic I mean, I read the posts by Spnadmin which are like flower beds in the threads. Spnadmin AKA Antonia D' Onofrio AKA Narayanjot Kaur was our moderator here, the best ever. She was taken away from us very early in her life. But as we say in Sikhi, one learns the meaningfulness of Hukam. 

Narayanjot Kaur kept us all on an even keel all the times. I did not use the word 'anchor' on purpose because a Sikh is taught not to anchor his/her boat of life but rather navigate it in its rough oceans. I have posted a couple of links for you below about her._

_If my guess is right, then please allow me to be upfront. As a starter, I knew Yogi Bhajan on a very personal level and I will leave it to that.

One doesn't have to be a Sikh to be a yoga teacher. Bikram, the owner of Bikram Yoga franchises in the USA is not a Sikh. He is being sued for sexual harassment at work though which is another topic for another day.

FYI, Sikhi does not believe in numerology and/or Chakras either and also many other things that 3HO meddles in. It is sad to see 3HO uses Sikhi as its billboard to mint money in their cult. I know you have to give 10% if not more back to 3HO from your earnings.

Let me ask you a question. How much money have you spent so far in order to become a Sikh and have a 'Spiritual' name?

Although Sikhi is priceless, it is free to all, not free for all. One spends zero, zip, nada to be on a Sikhi path because the Gutkas and books are given for free to all the seekers through the Gurdwaras._



> "Anyway...so this Summer I went to Khalsa camp, after a magical day of meeting another Kaur while volunteering and seeing a flyer on the wall in the Gurdwara on a day I don't usually go. I just booked it and drove all the way to Wales. Totally worth it and I experienced Amrit Vela in a wonderful way, I'm learning Jaap Sahib now, it's beautiful."



_Must have cost you a lot of quids for this venture of yours!

There are also many threads about Amritvela here including the one posted above. I would urge you to go through them.

Many people take Amritvela as very early hours of the morning. My question to them is which Vela-Time is not for Amrit- the Guru Shabad but again this is for another day._



> "It was there I learnt more about the name Hukamnama and it sounded wonderful! Though I have Ajeet and I like it, it suits me. Victory over obstacles. I'm considering changing to it permanently (from Alice) and it seems strange to ask for another name. That is what I relate to, who I am now.
> 
> Though I have doubts that I may be looked down upon for my names background. I ask a Kundalini yoga teacher of many years they say keep it is Ajeet Amrita, it's all from the Guru, someone from fully Sikh background says keep it as one only then another says take Hukamnama.
> Then other people just say do what you want, what feels like you. So I'm a little confused."



_I am a bit confused too now. Did you get your name using the first letter of the Hukumnaama from the SGGS or not?

Yogi Bhajan very rarely used to use Hukumnaamas for names. He used to give them like candy to anyone of his fancy on his own._



> "I am also confused to how it works with Kaur legally, is it a middle name or surname? Would it be Ajeet-Amrita Combes/Kaur or Ajeet Amrita Kaur/Kaur or Ajeet Kaur Combes Someone I know from a Kundalini background who has taken Amrit is called her Kundalini name and will legally change hers when she's married, though that's not me, I'd do it as I want to."



_'Kundalini name' has nothing to do with Sikhi. Many people who embrace Sikhi change their names legally, many do not. We have an SPN member named @Harkirankaur who has embraced Sikhi. Please send her a private message and she can help you in that._

_Lastly, in case you want to share your thoughts, please feel free to start a thread. This wonderful forum does not meddle in people's thoughts through moderation.

I hope I am able to help and I apologise if some of my comments left a sour taste in your mouth. Being blunt is the cornerstone of Sikhi.

Thanks & regards
Tejwant Singh_

*Antonia D'Onofrio Obituary - Chester, Pennsylvania | Legacy.com*
www.legacy.com/obituaries/name/antonia-d-onofrio-obituary?pid...
*Antonia D'Onofrio | Professional Profile - LinkedIn*


----------



## Ishna (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome Ajeet!  I think Tejwant has addressed most of your questions, but if there are any areas you're not sure about, please ask.

You may also enjoy this thread by @Harkiran Kaur Changing My Last Name To Kaur

If you have any questions or just want to chat about Sikhi, please don't hesitate to start new threads.  There is a whole 'New to Sikhi' subforum and a 'Converts Corner:  New to Sikhism


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 19, 2017)

Ajeet Amrita Kaur said:


> Wahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa Wahe Guru Ji Ki Fateh
> 
> Hi all, I have a question about my issue of my spiritual name and I don't have a group of Gursikhs to talk about this so posting it here in hope of a response of some kind. I've also posted this on another forum so if you go to both you will see repitition.
> 
> ...




U don't need to Change your name, that means nothing.

Change your internal self. The 5 Ks are Symbolic of Intenal transformation.


----------



## Ajeet Amrita Kaur (Sep 20, 2017)

Wow thank you everyone! It's interesting what everyone thinks and the points made, I will quote some of yours Tejwant and reply to questions but for now it's my time to sleep


----------



## Ajeet Amrita Kaur (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you for your reply Tejwant Singh, I included lots in my post so you got a bit of a background and could see from my perspective. I wouldn't say I'm mixing Kundalini with Sikhi, I'd say I'm waking up early doing some Sikh prayers then stretching my body in a sequence (kriya) while deep breathing before the sun rises, I have breakfast and head to work. Though out of other yogas Kundalini isn't 'Westernised' like some others, I hope it stays that way and people keep it simple. It also gives me a unique perspective on life having spirituality in the real world. I kept noticing Gurbani and yogic ways don't go together and for a little while it was frustrating. But wishing I didn't have something in my experience that has changed my life in positive ways is silly as I can't change it and without Kundalini I wouldn't have discovered Sikhi, well I may have just at another time and place.

I practice Kundalini and Sikhi separately, I know they are two different things. I know you don't have to be Sikh to be a yoga teacher, many aren't! Lots of people I know just do yoga and that's great. However, I feel something different. I enjoy Gurmuki and getting to know the SGGS and reading the Hukuam daily and doing Simian and Seva, a feeling I can't explain. Hence why I'm on this path and learning, we are all learners.

It is interesting how 3ho do their 'spiritual names', yes through numerology, though it seems crazy that they would just pick it at random, I may be being naive or over optimistic here I know. They are given for free, and if you want them quicker £30 (I did that) and £50 to get printed on a card. All Sikhi related books I've been given for free or small donation from Gurdwaras. No, I didn't, if only the knowledge of name Hukumnaama came to me sooner I wouldn't be in this state of wondering...

I was just sharing about my Amrit Vela experiences at camp as I've never done a Divan, Chop Sahib, holding Nishan and it was really interesting and wonderful. Camp wasn't expensive for 6 days full board, activities, talks included. Plus I got to experience Seva in a new way and connect with many like minded people. In driving there I drove the furthest I have ever and overcame a block in doing so.

No it's fine Tejwant, due to mixed life experience and working in health care, I'm quiet thick skinned and don't offend easily  thank you for your detailed response. Truth is so important and I wouldn't expect anything less.

Thank you everyone for the welcome and links to the new to Sikhi board!


----------



## Ishna (Sep 21, 2017)

The risk is simply that 3HO have packaged Sikhi and Kundalini together and muddied the water for many new Sikhs. They have commercialised and changed processes like getting a name, for instance, as you've already experienced firsr hand. How much else do you know of Sikhi from them that is similarly innovative?

You're absolutely right that there's nothing wrong with being a Sikh and doing yoga for health. But it makes me uncomfortable that the two have been so intertwined. Does Kundalini teach practitioners to use Gurbani passages or words as chants?

I'm glad you've had such positive experiences at camp and overcame a hurdle in driving that far. I also attended a Sikh camp some years ago. What did you do at your camp? I didn't get to go behind SGGSJ like you did, though!


----------



## Ajeet Amrita Kaur (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't think they have packaged them together as such, a Kundalini yoga class can be enjoyed by anyone including beginners. Though I think like you mentioned when someone (like me) becomes more interested in the SGGS and decides to practice in life yeah it can be surprising, interesting, frustrating. I wouldn't say I've learnt Sikhi from 3ho, I learnt the Jap Ji, who Guru Nanak was and some Gurmuki. Everything else I learnt on my own through resources or experiences with people.

Every practioner is different, I wouldn't say Gurbani is actually quoted used, it's more likely to be a quote from Yogi Bhajan or something for the person to reflect on or a positive affirmation. Though as far as music goes, yes and there are lots of pop versions. Such as now I'm doing Jaap Sahib I know Ajai Alai...Chattr Chakkr Vartee...Gurbinde Mukunday...and so on as they are chants used often. They do serve a purpose in class to give people a focus and generally create a pleasant environment. But it made me realise reading through Gurbani more, it's like opening up an entrance to a cave further into the beauty that it is and what is said. Same with Kirtan, I've been listening to more 'traditional' with the harmonium and instruments and learning about Raags, so thankful I can explore more.

That's great, they are fun. There were talks and workshops on Sikh family, seva, what Sikhi is and what it's not etc. There were guest speakers too. Activities like coastal walk, swimming, high ropes etc. But generally I chatted to people the whole time and that was the best and priceless part. I know I was so nervous and had someone show me as it felt like a massive responsibility but it was fine and beautiful.

I keep thinking, and I'm not trying to predict the future but the people new to Sikhi as it has called to them, who come from Kundalini background (even if it's 1 out of 100) are going to have this same name problem especially as people now get two names.


----------



## Ishna (Sep 22, 2017)

Sikhi and kundalini yoga are totally unrelated, though...  Can one learn kundalini yoga without being exposed to ideas that look like they are from Sikhi?  I do get quite defensive in this regard, so please forgive me.  3HO, Yogi Bhajan an the kundalini yoga movement have started many people on a path that isn't quite Sikh, but tries to present as Sikhi.  It has made it a bit tricky for newcomers, particularly white people, to be taken seriously in the traditional Sikh community.

The name problem isn't a problem at all.  The kundalini name is just a name - it has no bearing on Sikhi.  It wasn't obtained following the Sikh Rehat Maryada's procedure to start with.

Are you familiar with the Sikh Rehat Maryada issues by the Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak Committee?

Do you have a Gurbani app on your phone?  My personal favourite is _Dhur ki Bani_


----------



## Original (Sep 22, 2017)

Young lady - Welcome !

Hope your journey and experience with the gang at SPN is both enjoyable and rewarding.

The Guru [SGGSJ] only appears when the student [Sikh] is ready. Question for you is, are you ready ? Or is it the "Dear Johns" from the good bad n the ugly that alienated you to embrace spirituality at such young age ?

Spiritual Sikhi [nam simran] will teach you how life beyond the death of the body can be experienced. All you have to do is commit wholly solely: says Nanak,* "ਜਉ ਤਉ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਖੇਲਣ ਕਾ ਚਾਉ ॥ ਸਿਰੁ ਧਰਿ ਤਲੀ ਗਲੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਆਉ ॥ ਇਤੁ ਮਾਰਗਿ ਪੈਰੁ ਧਰੀਜੈ ॥ ਸਿਰੁ ਦੀਜੈ ਕਾਣਿ ਨ ਕੀਜੈ ॥੨੦॥  [SGGSJ, 1412] - translation: *hey you,  you want to play the game of love ? if so come prepared coz there's no going back".

When you're on board you'll discover how spiritual Sikhi can be applied to everyday scenarios. You will embark on a journey beyond body and mind, and in so doing, develop clear thinking, peace of mind and inner joy. This will in turn set you free from the fetters of physical bondage.

About your name: don't worry. If anything hold on to "kaur" because that is the name given by our father, Guru Gobind Singh. Legal formalities can be completed by any high street Solicitor for a small fee. You could have, for example, Amrita Kaur Combes [related to the famous UK Bakers ?]. Once you attach value to the name "kaur", religiously speaking, you don't have to attend classes, classes will come to you. That is how magical the name Kaur is.

On a more conservative note, and a short cut to heaven, find yourself a young/handsome companion. That way you'll avoid the amrit vela rush hour and remain connected 24/7 with the "real" you.

Love n Live

Goodnight


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 22, 2017)

Original ji,

Guru Fateh.

I am appalled at your post to @Ajeet Amrita Kaur although she has a thick skin.

You write,



> The Guru {SGGSJ] only appears when the student [Sikh] is ready. Question for you is, are you ready ? Or is it the "Dear Johns" from the good bad n the ugly that alienated you to embrace spirituality at such young age ?



Why are you being so patronising to her?

Your macho macho mentality continues below and sadly we have many Punjabi men with your mentality as rotten apples in our Sikhi basket.



> On a more conservative note, and a short cut to heaven, fin[d yourself a young/handsome companion and you'll be buzzing 24/7.



You have no idea about her personal life. I fail to understand, why do you feel the need to behave in this manner in this forum especially to our new family member who is just beginning her Sikhi Path?

You have been a member of this wonderful forum for some time. We welcome each new member of our family with our arms wide open not with these kinds of remarks.

Please adhere to our etiquette rules here like everyone else. Much appreciated.

@Ajeet Amrita Kaur- Please accept my sincere apologies for one of our member's behaviour. We do not accept this from our SPN family.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Ishna (Sep 22, 2017)

I emphatically second what Tejwant ji said.  Is this some terrible failure of expression, Original??


----------



## Original (Sep 23, 2017)

Ishna said:


> I emphatically second what Tejwant ji said.  Is this some terrible failure of expression, Original??


Ishna

Kindly re read what I've said in the "context" within which it is said.

What I've said above is what I would say to my own 27 year old daughter, direct with "active" [not passive] vocab to ascertain *whether* she'd be making the right choice to explore spirituality at such a young age when there is so much else to take her fancy. There is abundant of evolutionary experimentations to enrich the soul for desirable conclusions and ultimate satisfactions. Without which its like the blind studying vision. 

I said what I said because I see a beautiful soul who must be set right on a path. Spiritual Sikh isn't everyone's cup of tea, it is for the chosen few. How those few are chosen are by their own life's trials n tribulations [karam]. Spiritual Sikhi isn't carried in books or indeed, social sites but in the hearts of the separated souls. The maxim "no pain no gain" is to an end a spiritual necessity hence my expression "Dear Johns". The separation from loved ones sets the scene for spiritual excursions.

*If the young woman feels I've caused offence, I'll delete immediately and stand reprimanded.*

For the record, however, I'm obliged to remind the house that I have in possession some vile correspondence from certain members at SPN that makes my draft above look like a "pie in the sky". So pls, do me a favour, let's not go down that road.

Respectfully
Original


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 23, 2017)

Original ji,

Guru Fateh.

Firstly, thanks for your input in this forum

It is shame to see a grown man like you who claims to be a barrister everytime you put your "wig"  on, without even anyone asking about your qualifications to stoop to this level as you have often done.

You write in your usual little-man manner,



> For the record, however, I'm obliged to remind the house that I have in possession some vile correspondence from certain members at SPN that makes my draft above look like a "pie in the sky". So pls, do me a favour, let's not go down that road.



Stop threatening us as you have the habit of doing whenever your shenanigans are exposed. This is nothing but a blatant attempt at extortion and blackmailing on your part which is not the first time you have done. I am sure you know what that means as a well-known barrister.

Please consider this your last warning.
If you act in this way ever again, you will be banned forever from this wonderful forum. Please keep that in mind.


Tejwant Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 23, 2017)

Original said:


> Ishna
> 
> Kindly re read what I've said in the "context" within which it is said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajeet Amrita Kaur (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh wow...I've missed out! Catching up now, thanks for making me smile 'Original' and your kind words Tejwant and Ishna, I can't reply fully now but will do at a later date.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 23, 2017)

Ajeet Amrita Kaur said:


> Oh wow...I've missed out! Catching up now, thanks for making me smile 'Original' and your kind words Tejwant and Ishna, I can't reply fully now but will do at a later date.



Ajeet Amrita Kaur ji,

Guru Fateh.

You have no idea how much I appreciate your big heart, thick skin and understanding. You know how to nurse people back to health especially those with the self-inflicted wounds.

Filled with gratitude.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 30, 2017)

Ajeet Amrita Kaur said:


> I don't think they have packaged them together as such, a Kundalini yoga class can be enjoyed by anyone including beginners. Though I think like you mentioned when someone (like me) becomes more interested in the SGGS and decides to practice in life yeah it can be surprising, interesting, frustrating. I wouldn't say I've learnt Sikhi from 3ho, I learnt the Jap Ji, who Guru Nanak was and some Gurmuki. Everything else I learnt on my own through resources or experiences with people.
> 
> Every practioner is different, I wouldn't say Gurbani is actually quoted used, it's more likely to be a quote from Yogi Bhajan or something for the person to reflect on or a positive affirmation. Though as far as music goes, yes and there are lots of pop versions. Such as now I'm doing Jaap Sahib I know Ajai Alai...Chattr Chakkr Vartee...Gurbinde Mukunday...and so on as they are chants used often. They do serve a purpose in class to give people a focus and generally create a pleasant environment. But it made me realise reading through Gurbani more, it's like opening up an entrance to a cave further into the beauty that it is and what is said. Same with Kirtan, I've been listening to more 'traditional' with the harmonium and instruments and learning about Raags, so thankful I can explore more.
> 
> ...




It's great that you're enjoying practicing Truth and your post is great for the most part, I liked it.

The only thing I disagree with is the name part. A name is irrelevant, and is a total non issue, it makes no difference to the soul, deeds and acts of a person. It doesn't make you a good person or a bhagat.

A serial killer may be named Pavanjyot, Amrit or Gurmukh Singh or Kaur. A Saint could be called Margaret, Mercedes, Chanel or Britney.

Only the heart, psychology and deeds of a soul matter.


----------

